# The battle with MLS clubs



## SBFDad (Feb 16, 2019)

This should stir the pot nicely...

https://www.soccertoday.com/golden-states-da-director-on-the-battle-with-the-mls-clubs/


----------



## jpeter (Feb 17, 2019)

SBFDad said:


> This should stir the pot nicely...
> 
> https://www.soccertoday.com/golden-states-da-director-on-the-battle-with-the-mls-clubs/


JN mad about not getting asked nicely before some of his fcgsa players "moved" over ?  Besides taking his recommendations about players not sure what he wants differently besides easier competition if MLS teams are out of the DA?


----------



## TopFlight (Feb 18, 2019)

JN doesn’t like to lose players to MLS academy’s but sure loves to take players from local clubs that develop players from rec league. FCGS wants to develop when they have about 4 to 5 club teams in each age group to select players. My understanding they hook the parents by mentioning to them if they play on the east squad or Pasadena team they will have a chance at the academy when they are ready, but it’s not where close to that.


----------



## focomoso (Feb 19, 2019)

Interesting interview. Here's the thing, though. I know that LAFC _does_ have a relationship with LAUFA and La Premier (which are closer to LAFC's location and both fully funded). There are kids at both clubs at different age levels who were placed there by LAFC coaches because they'll get more playing time and with the understanding that they are still in the LAFC family and may come back. FCGS is just too far away for most of these players, but I suspect that if LAFC had a kid out east that they were ambivalent about, they'd talk to FCGS or Legends about placing them there for a bit. 

I also don't think that having the MLS clubs leave the DA will do much to mitigate the poaching. The "scouts" will just go watch the non-MLS DA matches and grab the kids they want. There's even less incentive to play nice because they're not even in the same league.


----------

